# P3Pro Swing



## ezra

Does anyone have the P3Pro Swing? If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about purchasing one for my home.


----------



## FlatstickFred

My first post!! When my son went off to college, I set up a P3ProSwing in his bedroom. The whole nine yards. Impact screen, projection tv, dedicated computer, etc. It is a useful tool for swing analysis, club head speed, club head position at impact, etc.
It gives lots of useful information, but is a lousy golf simulator. Even when used with Tiger Woods EA sports game it's pretty lame. I use it mainly to warm up before a round (I hate the driving range) and if it's raining or cold and just want to hit a few balls. In retrospect I probably would not have gone to the extra expense for the projection system, but I is cool to have a 120 inch TV to watch movies and play video games on!!!


----------



## 300Yards

WHat do you mean by lousy? Like it doesn't accurately show fade/draw shots?


----------



## Chuck Ferris

*P3ProSwing Golf*

The posts about the P3ProSwing on here are pretty old. I am the sales manager for P3ProSwing, and I can tell you all the the product has come a long way since this was posted. The graphics are much better and you no longer have to use the tiger woods game to play courses. we recently released 35 HD courses for the P3 and they are very accurate when it comes to playing the courses. We have also released a grass top hitting surface for the sensor pad as well that makes it feel far more realistic when hitting irons.

If you have any questions, please feel free to call or email me.

Chuck Ferris
[email protected]
P3ProSwing Virtual Golf Simulator and Golf Swing Analyzer for Home or Business
207-874-2300 ex 205


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

Has anyone here used the more recent versions? I would be keen to have a go with one to try it out or have feedback from others that have used it.


----------

